# Sears GT-18



## TINBENDER7 (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a tractor that had=s seen very little use. I have repainted it and used it to mow with all summer with no problems. Will be showing it at Florida Flywheelers Show this season.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats another nice looking little tractor looks good with those ribs on the front..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id like to find an old sears machine sometime - oldest one i have is a 85 LT12...

Y have a nice set of tractors there- look pretty sharp. Never seen a ford lawntractor like that tho...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not only good looking GT-18 but others...nice collection.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice looking tractor! I think there is a guy in my area with one of those. I delivered him a brand new Ariens Zoom zero turn mower this spring and he traded in his GT5000 for it. In his garage, he had a very old Sears tractor that he had purchased new. Looked similar to yours. He bought his in the late 1960's or very early '70s IIRC.


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

nice restoration!!


----------



## TINBENDER7 (Apr 2, 2011)

I had one that I bought new in 71 and plowed,disc and mowed and pushed snow with it. I have regretted the day I sold it ever since I sold it. I think I have found a plow and disc for this one. This tractor has not been used much and is in great condition.I have mowed with it all summer with no problems.Looking forward to taking it to the show at Florida Flywheelers in Nov.


----------

